# Gangs To Grace CC Cruise Night & Hop



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Just giving everyone some dates to write down, this will be out two next cruisenights before our BIG show in October. Flyer will follow!!!
Don't Miss out on a cool place to bring the family and have a safe time....

:biggrin:


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT :biggrin:

QUESTION HOW COME YOU GUYS DON'T MAKE IT ON SATURDAYS INSTEAD OF SUNDAY I THINK SATURDAYS WILL BE FIRME JUST MY OPINION 


I MADE A VOTE JUST TO SEE WHAT PEOPLE SAY ABOUT SATURDAY OUR SUNDAYS ON ALL CAR SHOWS  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=354567


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MELAPELAS_818_@Aug 3 2007, 03:16 PM~8466224
> *GOODTIMES C.C 818 RIDERS WILL BE THERE TO REPRESENT :biggrin:
> 
> QUESTION HOW COME YOU GUYS DON'T MAKE IT ON SATURDAYS INSTEAD OF SUNDAY I THINK SATURDAYS WILL BE FIRME JUST MY OPINION
> ...


We have kicked it around and Sundays seem to work better for us, alot of people work on Saturdays. We decided to do our Cruisenight after chruch on Sundays. We are not going to go as late as last time. We will go back to 3:30pm to like 7:30~8pm. Our Big Show in October will be a Saturday!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

WHATS UP AL!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

u can count on distinguished showin up to support


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

you know were there..........


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

What no flyer yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 8 2007, 03:31 PM~8506055
> *What no flyer yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2 I WAS ABOUT TO SAY THE SAME THING :roflmao:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 8 2007, 03:31 PM~8506055
> *What no flyer yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



YOU KNOW ILL BE LOOKING FOWARD TO SEEING IT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Should have flyers today!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 10 2007, 06:15 AM~8519697
> *Should have flyers today!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I just noticed last night that our show is next Sunday... Spread the Word!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## mike acosta (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 4 2007, 08:29 AM~8469769
> *you know were there..........
> *


i see you drive your car alot in ontario, very clean man, not alot of people drive clean ass lowriders in ontario, many are wanna be's


----------



## mike acosta (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 11 2007, 01:09 PM~8529014
> *I just noticed last night that our show is next Sunday... Spread the Word!!
> 
> 
> ...


where is the cruise night gonna be? what time? sorry if it says it on a flyer or sumthin, my computer at work won't display a damn thing from photobucket, pm me if you don't mind


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 11 2007, 03:57 PM~8530255
> *i see you drive your car alot in ontario, very clean man, not alot of people drive clean ass lowriders in ontario, many are wanna be's
> *


thanks man..... the cruise night is in Pomona on Phillips and San Antonio


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mike acosta_@Aug 11 2007, 04:18 PM~8530325
> *where is the cruise night gonna be? what time? sorry if it says it on a flyer or sumthin, my computer at work won't display a damn thing from photobucket, pm me if you don't mind
> *


Low Fi Version:

Sunday Aug 19, 3:30 - 7:30
So Calif Dream Center
1024 E. Phillips Blvd
Pomona CA 91766 
$5.00 per car, lowrider bicycle Free
Best of Trophies 11 Catagories
$100 best single pump street
$100 best double pump street
$100 best Radical single or double
:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP ALEX,THANKS FOR THE PRAYERS BRO


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 12 2007, 08:31 PM~8538324
> *WHATS UP ALEX,THANKS FOR THE PRAYERS BRO
> *


Our Condolances to the famliy on the lost of your sister!! Just know she is not suffering anymore!!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 13 2007, 06:14 AM~8540590
> *Our Condolances to the famliy on the lost of your sister!!  Just know she is not suffering anymore!!
> *


thanks bro ,she's gone home to the lord
:angel: :angel:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SANCHO (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 7 2007, 04:16 PM~8496411
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SANCHO_@Aug 14 2007, 05:41 PM~8554497
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WHATS CRAKIN HOMIE!!!!! HOW U FEELING??? :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

This Sunday!!!!!! Bring a canopy it's going to be hot!!


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey, Trying to Help Out A Friend with Her Topic. She
needs Peeps and Firme Bikes and Cars to Help out for this Show.

Can also Contact at: myspace.com/latinagearstreetteam

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=8548895


----------



## CERTIFIED TROUBLE (Sep 30, 2006)




----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:0


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Picked up the trophies today homies!! See you all on Sunday... OK see some of you on Saturday also at the Tradition Picnic.....


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

You know Epics will be there...!!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin: Thanks for the Support!!


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 7 2007, 04:02 PM~8496255
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY AL IT WAS NICE TO SEE YOU AND FINALLY MEET YOUR WIFE OUT HERE IN ONTARIO @ THE GRINDER HAVEN. I'M REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR UP COMING SHOW WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!
YOUR FRIEND LANNETTE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE_@Aug 18 2007, 12:02 AM~8581905
> *HEY AL IT WAS NICE TO SEE YOU AND FINALLY MEET YOUR WIFE OUT HERE IN ONTARIO @ THE GRINDER HAVEN. I'M REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO YOUR UP COMING SHOW WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!
> YOUR FRIEND LANNETTE
> *


We will see you at the park today, and definitly at our show on Sunday..
It was a pleasue meeting the both of you in Ontario....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Remember it is from 3:30 to 7:30!!! Bring a canopy!!!


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

YOU KNOW THE HOUSE WILL BE THERE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES IE (Jun 12, 2007)

NOT A PROBLEM ITS A CLEAN CAR AND I WILL TELL SOME OF THE HOMIES.


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

another great sunday afternoon at the Gangs to Grace show.......
i wanna personaly thank Alex for his help after the show, without your tools i would have went home in a flatbed


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I would like to thank all that came out and supported our show!! We had about 50 cars and 8 hoppers!! The hoppers put on a good show!! Hey Bajito, you cannot blow out a motor on fire... Just wanted to let you know.... He was blowing it like it was his birthday cake!!! :biggrin: 

Overall a great time... Thanks See you all on Sept 30 4pm to 8pm....


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

I would like to Thank George and Dusty for helping out in the Hop Pit... Thank God that George had a measuring stick with him!!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 19 2007, 09:22 PM~8593207
> *I would like to thank all that came out and supported our show!!  We had about 50 cars and 8 hoppers!!  The hoppers put on a good show!!  Hey Bajito, you cannot blow out a motor on fire...  Just wanted to let you know.... He was blowing it like it was his birthday cake!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Overall a great time... Thanks See you all on Sept 30 4pm to 8pm....
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 19 2007, 09:58 PM~8592935
> *another great sunday afternoon at the Gangs to Grace show.......
> i wanna personaly thank Alex for his help after the show, without your tools i would have went home in a flatbed
> *


WHAT HAPPENED TO UR RIDE? :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 19 2007, 11:07 PM~8593648
> *WHAT HAPPENED TO UR RIDE? :dunno:
> *


He broke a balljoint before he got out of the parking lot!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 19 2007, 10:22 PM~8593207
> *I would like to thank all that came out and supported our show!!  We had about 50 cars and 8 hoppers!!  The hoppers put on a good show!!  Hey Bajito, you cannot blow out a motor on fire...  Just wanted to let you know.... He was blowing it like it was his birthday cake!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Overall a great time... Thanks See you all on Sept 30 4pm to 8pm....
> *


FIRME CRUISE NIGHT ONCE AGAIN :biggrin: YEAH THE HOPPERS DID PUT ON A GOOD SHOW. :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUYS AT THE NEXT ONE, 
OH AND THANKS FOR THE TROPHY. :thumbsup:  :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP ALEX IT WAS GOOD TO SEE YOU GUYS TODAY , I WOULD HAVE STOOD A LITTLE MORE TIME BUT MY DAD IS STILL HAVING A HARD TIME RIGHT NOW .HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT SATURDAY  SAY HI TO MARLENE FOR ME THANKS BRO,GOD BLESS


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin: good show :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

AIR Hopper
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJak3Mw-LKw

Taylor not having a good day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_85TirzAjU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agWCb2nVxh0

Angel with his 63
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zqiO3cokVA

Ringo with his Regal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIdPMvV3Plw

Alex from Goodtimes taking the money!!! Check out that hang time....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULig4Ykyqqs


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

5 MORE DAYS HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT ITS GOIN TO BE A NICE DAY,SO BRING OUT YOUR RIDES YOU MOTORCYCLES .REMEMBER ONCE THE FOOD IS GONE ITS GONE ,SO BRING OUT YOUR BBQ'S AND INJOY THE DAY.
PLEASE NO ALCOHO,NO ATTITUDE .THANK YOU 

I WAS TOLD TODAY WE WILL BE GIVING AN AWARD FOR PEAPLE'S CHOISE.FOR CAR AND MOTORCYCLE
SORRY THE JUMPER HAS BEEN CANCELED 

--------------------


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 20 2007, 10:04 AM~8595888
> *AIR Hopper
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJak3Mw-LKw
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 20 2007, 11:20 AM~8596593
> *:biggrin:
> *


Where were you at?????


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats Up Alex. Sorry I didn't get out there. I got the dates all messed up. You know we will be there to support you on the next one.


----------



## DISTINGUISHED1 (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 20 2007, 10:38 AM~8596761
> *Where were you at?????
> *


sorry homie we all had stuff planned with the families but we will be out there for the next one!!!!!

looks like the hop was real good!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CALiLLAC (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 20 2007, 10:04 AM~8595888
> *AIR Hopper
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJak3Mw-LKw
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 19 2007, 10:22 PM~8593207
> *I would like to thank all that came out and supported our show!!  We had about 50 cars and 8 hoppers!!  The hoppers put on a good show!!  Hey Bajito, you cannot blow out a motor on fire...  Just wanted to let you know.... He was blowing it like it was his birthday cake!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Overall a great time... Thanks See you all on Sept 30 4pm to 8pm....
> *


*TRUE WE DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD NIGHT HOPPING. BUT,OVERALL MY FAMILY AND I STILL HAD A GOOD TIME. LOTS OF GOOD PEOPLE OUT THERE AND IT WAS WORTH THE HOUR DRIVE. PROPS TO G2G 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
P.S. WE'LL BE BACK :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 20 2007, 09:40 PM~8602333
> *TRUE WE DIDN'T HAVE A GOOD NIGHT HOPPING.  BUT,OVERALL  MY FAMILY AND I STILL HAD A GOOD TIME.  LOTS OF GOOD PEOPLE OUT THERE AND IT WAS WORTH THE HOUR DRIVE. PROPS TO G2G
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> P.S. WE'LL BE BACK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WASSUP IT WAS FIRME MEETING YOU OUT AT THE SHOW, CATCH YOU AT THE NEXT ONE.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 20 2007, 11:38 AM~8596761
> *Where were you at?????
> *


HAD PLANS TO GO SEE GEORGE LOPEZ, BUT GOT
A PHONE CALL FROM MY UNCLE IN BAKERSFIELD
THAT MY GRAMA IS REAL SICK, SO TOOK A DRIVE TO BAKERS..
GOT BACK ABOUT 1:30 AM..
C U NEXT MONTH FOR SURE :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MICK-DOGG_@Aug 20 2007, 10:28 PM~8602782
> *HAD PLANS TO GO SEE GEORGE LOPEZ, BUT GOT
> A PHONE CALL FROM MY UNCLE IN BAKERSFIELD
> THAT MY GRAMA IS REAL SICK, SO TOOK A DRIVE TO BAKERS..
> ...


How's Grams.... We will be praying for her....


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

No pics??  :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOOM!_@Aug 20 2007, 11:25 PM~8603086
> *No pics??   :dunno:
> *


Sorry Bro, I only got vid of the hop.. I need to carry my camera when judging and get pics also...
Will try in future!! 

Missed you at this one!!


----------



## Bajito OG (May 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC-LAC_@Aug 20 2007, 09:47 PM~8602377
> *WASSUP IT WAS FIRME MEETING YOU OUT AT THE SHOW, CATCH YOU AT THE NEXT ONE.
> *





* SAME HERE HOMIE AND CONGRATS ON ANOTHER TROPHY :thumbsup: *


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 21 2007, 07:19 AM~8604396
> *Sorry Bro, I only got vid of the hop..  I need to carry my camera when judging and get pics also...
> Will try in future!!
> 
> ...



Its all good be at the next one to take pics :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 20 2007, 10:44 PM~8602949
> *How's Grams....  We will be praying for her....
> *


shes hangin in there, thanks for your prayers!! :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sept 30, 2007 4pm to 8pm!!


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bajito OG_@Aug 21 2007, 10:52 AM~8605859
> * SAME HERE HOMIE AND CONGRATS ON ANOTHER TROPHY :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)

HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS OUT THERE


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

whats up alex.say bro i didnt know you had a twin.there was a person at legg lake that look exactly like you bro. :biggrin:


----------



## d1ulove2h8 (Apr 24, 2006)

thank you for coming out last night, my wife had a great time.... it didnt end till like 3:30


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d1ulove2h8_@Aug 26 2007, 10:36 AM~8643624
> *thank you for coming out last night, my wife had  a great time.... it didnt end till like 3:30
> *


We would have stayed longer but I was running the church service in the morning, I did want to be up there on stage all burned out!!

Thanks for the invite!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Aug 26 2007, 09:51 AM~8643444
> *whats up alex.say bro i didnt know you had a twin.there was a person at legg lake that look exactly like you bro. :biggrin:
> *


Naww he is way fatter then me!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 26 2007, 01:24 PM~8644226
> *Naww he is way fatter then me!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

We'll be there Alex...!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 28 2007, 06:40 AM~8658202
> *
> 
> 
> ...



YOU KNOW WELL BE THERE!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

well be there next time, and my ride the '60 should be rolling again, and ready to compete in the under construction class with its nice and newly redone motor :biggrin: ... although i would probably have a better chance in winning if i took the fairlane out there on a flat bed with the fresh paint :roflmao:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

damn, i'd like to go. lots of things on the end of sept, inccluding my baby's due date. if it all goes well i'll show up and take pics for LAST LAFF magazine.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Aug 29 2007, 03:10 PM~8671871
> *damn, i'd like to go. lots of things on the end of sept, inccluding my baby's due date. if it all goes well i'll show up and take pics for LAST LAFF magazine.
> *


Thanks homie that would be great... We will keep your baby in prayer for a safe delivery also!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

T.T.T :wave:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Whats up Alex. Thanks for the comments on that Pico Rivera post. You know we tried to have it on a date when no one else was having a show. Anyways, thanks for the support. :biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT FOR MY BROTHAS GTG :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by raidernation_@Aug 31 2007, 08:15 AM~8685414
> *Whats up Alex. Thanks for the comments on that Pico Rivera post. You know we tried to have it on a date when no one else was having a show. Anyways, thanks for the support. :biggrin:
> *


No Problem Ruben, I know that me and Joe talked about it long time ago!!1


----------



## 81RGL (Aug 9, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

Can't Wait.


----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

TTT ... My Striping Skills <<<<<


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowFairlane_@Sep 4 2007, 06:41 PM~8715553
> *TTT ... My Striping Skills <<<<<
> *


Looking Good Albert!!! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## BOXERS75GLASSHOUSE (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## DUKES67 (Mar 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

T :biggrin: T :cheesy: T :0


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0


----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 8 2007, 11:39 PM~8749286
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I will try to make it :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## raidernation (Apr 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 11 2007, 05:39 AM~8764722
> *
> *


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 11 2007, 08:05 PM~8770292
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEPHEW (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey AL is there gonna be a under construction?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEPHEW_@Sep 11 2007, 08:37 PM~8770578
> *Hey AL is there gonna be a under construction?
> *


I might add it again.. You just need to finish the truck so it's not under construction!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEPHEW (Jul 18, 2007)

DUDE IM WORKING ON I HAVE SOME GUY DOING THE BODY WORK RIGHT NOW ITS COMING OUT GOOD YOU WILL SEE IT :cheesy:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEPHEW_@Sep 11 2007, 09:31 PM~8771172
> *DUDE IM WORKING ON I HAVE SOME GUY DOING THE BODY WORK RIGHT NOW ITS COMING OUT GOOD YOU WILL SEE IT  :cheesy:
> *


who's doing the body??? I will have to check it out!! When is the next Taco Night???????????


----------



## Chemo's 84 (May 23, 2007)

i believe it is going to be this friday, but you might want to check with the man! :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chemo's 84_@Sep 11 2007, 09:38 PM~8771258
> *i believe it is going to be this friday, but you might want to check with the man! :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


That would be cool, go to Grinder Haven then get some tacos...


----------



## umember (Feb 11, 2007)

Hey Alex, Taco Night this Friday, see you there.
by the way, lets motivate nephew to get his truck done ... :thumbsup: 

I think I need a little motivation myself :around: 


taco man


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by umember_@Sep 12 2007, 07:39 PM~8778170
> *Hey Alex, Taco Night this Friday, see you there.
> by the way, lets motivate nephew to get his truck done ... :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


I think the 3 of us could use a motivational video!! 

See you on Friday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

hey al whats up, how are u :wave:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by QUEEN OF LOWRIDING_@Sep 13 2007, 02:26 PM~8783975
> *hey al whats up, how are u :wave:
> *


Doing Good!! Blessed by the Best!!!


----------



## 46cruiser661 (Apr 17, 2003)

WAS UP AL  :wave:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

WHATS UP ALEX ,HOW YOU DOIN BRO :biggrin:


----------



## QUEEN OF LOWRIDING (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 13 2007, 09:04 PM~8787126
> *Doing Good!!  Blessed by the Best!!!
> *


amen


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wave: Gangs To Grace


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Sep 14 2007, 09:13 AM~8790007
> *:wave: Gangs To Grace
> *


What's up Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 3 2007, 09:35 PM~8465048
> *Just giving everyone some dates to write down, this will be out two next cruisenights before our BIG show in October.  Flyer will follow!!!
> Don't Miss out on a cool place to bring the family and have a safe time....
> 
> ...


Didn't see the flyer of your big show in October yet .


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 13 2007, 11:28 PM~8788071
> *WHATS UP ALEX ,HOW YOU DOIN BRO :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by servent of christ_@Sep 16 2007, 04:22 AM~8800532
> *:dunno:
> *


What's up Brother!!!! Just spreading out the responces to keep it on top... 

I was getting to your :biggrin: 

Were doing good, how about you??
:biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension (Aug 5, 2004)

ANYTHING GOING ON THIS SUN ? IF SO WHERE >?


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LeosAirSuspension_@Sep 16 2007, 11:23 AM~8801551
> *ANYTHING GOING ON THIS SUN ? IF SO WHERE >?
> *


Sorry homie it was at Golfland in El Monte, good show, you missed out!!

next weekend is EPICS show at Azusa High School


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2007)

finally....should be able to take the impala out there! got it running again :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## servant of christ (Aug 10, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

Antique Style will be there to support and have a good time. Also we will be celebrating one of our crew members daughter birthday there instead at the park.


http://www.antiquestyle.org/

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## betosbomb (Sep 11, 2007)

WHATS UP RAZA, ITS COOL TO KNOW THAT THERE ARE GODS PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDER SEEN. DO WHAT YOU DO BEST BROTHERS, REPRESENT THE KING OF KINGS EVERY SHOW YOU GO.


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betosbomb_@Sep 18 2007, 07:21 PM~8820267
> *WHATS UP RAZA, ITS COOL TO KNOW THAT THERE ARE GODS PEOPLE IN THE LOWRIDER SEEN. DO WHAT YOU DO BEST BROTHERS, REPRESENT THE KING OF KINGS EVERY SHOW YOU GO.
> *


Thanks Homie!!!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Our Cruisenight and Hop are on the New OG Rider DVD!! Check it out....


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 20 2007, 06:57 AM~8831265
> *Our Cruisenight and Hop are on the New OG Rider DVD!!  Check it out....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 20 2007, 11:04 PM~8837630
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bluebyrd86_@Sep 20 2007, 11:45 AM~8833201
> *
> *




ILL BE THERE AGAIN ON THE 30TH WITH THE DVD AND FILMING THE EVENT ONE MORE TIME YOU PEOPLE SHOULD CHECK THIS CRUZ NIGHT OUT IT WAS PACK THE LAST TIME I WAS THERE.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 21 2007, 07:40 AM~8839419
> *ILL BE THERE AGAIN ON THE 30TH WITH THE DVD AND FILMING THE EVENT ONE MORE TIME YOU PEOPLE SHOULD CHECK THIS CRUZ NIGHT OUT IT WAS PACK THE LAST TIME I WAS THERE.
> *


Thanks Tony...

OK everyone you heard it, OG Rider will be filming this next event!! Bring out your best for the Video!!!!

:0


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 21 2007, 04:21 PM~8843053
> *:0
> 
> Thanks Tony...
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TRAFFIC-LAC (Nov 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by O.G.RIDER_@Sep 21 2007, 07:40 AM~8839419
> *ILL BE THERE AGAIN ON THE 30TH WITH THE DVD AND FILMING THE EVENT ONE MORE TIME YOU PEOPLE SHOULD CHECK THIS CRUZ NIGHT OUT IT WAS PACK THE LAST TIME I WAS THERE.
> *


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

WHAT TIME THIS WEEKEND IS THE SHOW DAY AND TIME DATE, WHAT EVER YOU HAVE LET ME KNOW. YOU CAN CALL ME IF YOU WANT TO. 818-590-4061 TONY


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

:biggrin: HAD A GREAT TIME LIKE ALWAYS,
CONGRATS TO CUSTOM FITTED FOR TAKING DA 
HOP, THAT SHIT WAS HITTING!!!! :0


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> LOL YOU SAY I WAS CHIPPIN. I NEVER HOP THAT CAR BEFORE,
> MY CAR LAYS ON THE GROUND IN THE FRONT END. I HAVE ONLY 4 TURNS OF COIL.
> I JUST HOP IT TO HELP THE SHOW SEEM A LITTLE BIT BETTER.
> 25 INCHES AT THE 2ND HIT I ONLY HIT IT 3 TIMES.
> ...


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME VIDS.....................
View My Video1
View My Video2
View My Video3
View My Video4
AND I GOT 1 MORE BUT ITS STILL LOADING....................


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

HERE'S THE LAST VID I GOT

View My Video5


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

had fun bro....see you guys next time


----------



## BOOM! (Aug 6, 2007)

Nice videos bro :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## O.G.RIDER (Jul 24, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

GOOD SHOW SEE YOU NEXT TIME :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 1 2007, 10:23 PM~8912875
> *HERE'S THE LAST VID I GOT
> 
> View My Video5
> *


 :thumbsup: thats one of my fav


----------



## loks - no soy de ti (Jun 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 1 2007, 10:14 PM~8912771
> *HERE ARE SOME VIDS.....................
> View My Video1
> View My Video2
> ...


DAM homie u got best of show.... and first place in the hopp keep doing it big homie..... AS A SOLO RIDER .........

we had a great time up there GOD BLESS TO ALL


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by loks - no soy de ti_@Oct 2 2007, 04:32 PM~8918165
> *DAM homie u got best of show.... and first place in the hopp keep doing it big homie..... AS A SOLO RIDER .........
> 
> we had a great time up there GOD BLESS TO ALL
> *


u know i can handle my own


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

no more pics or vids??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 3 2007, 01:41 PM~8925183
> *no more pics or vids??? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


to view more pics. log onto 
http://www.antiquestyle.org/


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Oct 3 2007, 10:57 PM~8928909
> *:biggrin:
> *


U GUYS DIDNT TAKE ANY VIDEOS THIS MONTH???


----------



## ANTIQUESTYLECC (Jul 6, 2007)

There was a camara person and in time he'll be selling it and you can see all the hoppers. But as for us, sorry next time. I had a small birthday party to take of.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)




----------

